# Build Idea! (Parts Included)



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been using the same computer that I built from scratch in the 8th grade for a long time. With all this ancient tech, any sort of fantastic upgrade would require I start from scratch, so, I decided it's time to step up and get ahold of some tech.

I put together a list of parts I believe would be very compatible with one another, but want a second opinion (or third or fourth) on their compatability.

All my purchases are coming out of NewEgg.com since they've proven to be very cheap and very reliable.

*Disk Drive:* Lite-On 20x LH-20A1L
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106045

*Computer Case:* COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

*Hard Drive:* Maxtor DiamondMax 10 6L250R0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144422

*Motherboard:* MSI K9N SLI Platinum AM2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130048

*Graphics Card:* SAPPHIRE 100200L Radeon X1950GT 512MB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102094

*Power Supply:* Rosewill RP550-2 ATX12V
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182017

*RAM:* G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103773

*CPU Fan:* ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125

The overall price (with a few things like a case fan and some thermal compound included) is about $730. Now, I know its not cheap to build a fantastic system, but at my job it takes a while to build up a terrific sum of money like that. I'm willing to go for it, but if I could kick it down a few notches I would. Gotta have those 3.0GHz CPU's though. 

I already have an operating system, mouse, keyboard, etc and all that - I just need the Tower and all its goodies. What do you think?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you need a better psu for that system


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I couldn't agree more, I wouldn't buy that power supply.

Antec True Power Trio TP3-550 ATX12V 550W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TÜV, CE, C-tick, CCC, CB - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I third that. The power supply you listed above is a great unit. My only other suggestion is to consider the 8600GTS as an alternative because it will be more powerful overall.


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

So the only recommendation is the power supply? Nothing else?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I also mentioned getting the 8600GTS as an alternative video card.


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats also twice the cost of my current card. Im kinda strapped for cash.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This one after rebate is only a little more.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, sweet!

So, how much better can I expect it to be than than the Sapphire?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It should be much more powerful, especially in newer games.


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the pointers. Any other recommendations?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would personally go with an Intel build right now, but if you want to go with an AMD build at least go with the 5000+ Black Edition because it is on 65nm and will run cooler.


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Describe it to me - its a little less but its also a little slower. Not sure what you mean when you say 65nm.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

With the 65nm processors they consume less power and produce less heat. Also components like the FPU will run faster so complex math computations shouldn't be impacted.


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a deal!


----------



## littlenlnga (Nov 22, 2007)

Would you consider Radeon 3850/3870? Its more expensive but.. (3850 is much better than 8600 gts and 3870 is 8800 GT's competitor)

vista?


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a copy of Vista and I absolutely abhor it. No way I'd put that on a dream computer for me.

And I know there are much better cards out there, but I'm strapped for cash and going with whatever will run just about everything out at really high settings without slowdowns. Playing Half Life 2 on a 1.7Ghz and 256MB card gets old after a while because everytime I do something physics-related the game has to stop and process it, and then will un-freeze when it realizes "Oh I have to splinter wood."

This is good enough for me at the moment, and so far everyone is in agreement that it's compatible.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, all that is compatible. What is your current plan for the build now?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the 3870 is better yes


----------



## Recoup (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I got the parts, including the ones you guys recommended - there is just one problem.

The computer wont start.

It turns on, all the fans work, lights, etc, but there is no sound and the video does not activate either. Nothing happens - the screen is just black.

Ideas?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

try a bench test in my sig


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

You might consider the X2 5000 Black Edition and save some bucks. I just replaced my X2 4200 with one of these babies. My Vista experience score (a consistent if not very detailed measure) went from 5.0 to 5.3, with the CPU still being the limiting component. At stock settings, the cpu speed was 2.8. I then simply changed the multiplier to 15.5, and left everything else alone. CPU went to 3.1, and VE to 5.5. The Black Edition multiplier is unlocked, and can match up to a stock 6000 without increasing voltage. High performance - low energy consumption, low cost. 

See the Tom's Hardware review of this cpu and you will see how, with modest voltage increases, they took the Black Edition to 3.3 at 1.45v. 

Just a thought.


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

@marcella he already stated he had gotten the parts.

@recoup did you make sure your video card is properly seated? did you make sure your monitors connection is secured? does the monitor power up? have you tested the monitor on another machine? is your video card compatible with another machine to test that as well?


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

Oops - missed that page.


----------

